# Hilo General de Inversión a Medio / Largo Plazo (resúmenes, análisis y noticias)



## gordinflas (2 Ene 2021)

Pues dicho y hecho. Debido al alto interés que está despertando este tipo de inversión en el foro creo que estaría bien tenerlo todo centralizado en un solo sitio en vez de discutir sobre el tema en hilos de carteras personales.



*SOY NOVATO, ¿POR DÓNDE EMPIEZO?*
Por donde puedas... Este mundillo es complejo y lo es cada vez más a medida que te vas metiendo en él. Si realmente empiezas de cero he escrito esta mini-guía:



*0. EN QUÉ INVERTIR:* Estadísticamente el activo más rentable que existe son las acciones. Eso se debe a que una acción es literalmente un trozo de una empresa (una organización creada para ganar dinero). Los accionsitas son los propietarios de la empresa y les corresponde la parte proporcional de los beneficios de la empresa. A eso se le llaman dividendos. Del mismo modo que alguien que tiene un piso alquilado consigue unas rentas del alquiler, un accionista consigue dinero a través de los dividendos. No todas las empresas reparten dividendos, eso se decide en la junta de accionistas.

Hay otros activos que superan a la inflación, como por ejemplo el oro o los inmuebles, pero ninguno supera las acciones.



*1. CÓMO INVERTIR:* A medio / largo plazo (horizontes temporales de 3 años para arriba) lo más fiable es el análisis fundamental. El análisis fundamental es comparar la contabilidad de la empresa con el precio actual al que cotizan. Hay otras formas de conseguir rentabilidad en el mercado, pero a medio-largo plazo el fundamental es la más consistente y la que siguen la grandísima mayoría de inversores (si nos vamos al mundillo de la especulación es otra historia). También es el más satisfactorio de dominar de todos, en mi opinión.

Para aprender lo básico de análisis fundamental sin conocimientos previos personalmente recomiendo "Como invertir en Bolsa a Largo Plazo partiendo de cero", de Gregorio Hernández. Está sesgado hacia el largo plazo, pero aparte de eso seguramente es la mejor guía para aprender análisis fundamental básico en español y también para conocer los conceptos básicos del mundillo.

Otro buen recurso es el canal de Youtube de Alejandro Estebaranz. SOLO LOS VÍDEOS ANTIGUOS, DE 2018 EN ADELANTE NO VALEN LA PENA.

El diccionario de Investopedia también está bien. Ahí están definidos absolutamente todos los conceptos del mundillo. Eso sí, todo en inglés. Los libros de Gregorio y el canal de Estebaranz son en castellano para que los inicios se hagan más fáciles de digerir, pero si queréis aprender a invertir en serio tendréis que dar el salto al inglés. Los libros y recursos que recomendaré a partir de ahora están en inglés. Es el idioma universal y más en el mundillo de las finanzas, donde los hispanohablantes estamos MUY atrasados comparados con la cultura anglosajona.



*2. ESTRATEGIA:* Una vez se sabe lo básico hay que tomar la decisión de si te vale la pena hacer esto o si prefieres poner todo tu dinero en un índice. Superar los rendimientos de los índices es difícil y requiere una cantidad de tiempo que desde un punto de vista racional no vale la pena. Meter tu dinero en un índice son 5 minutos al mes; aprender a invertir BIEN puede llevar meses y analizar empresas BIEN es un proceso lento. Los que estamos por aquí y sabemos del tema lo hacemos porque nos resulta entretenido, a veces incluso divertido. Si lo haces por obligación mejor deja el dinero en un fondo índice y que la pelota crezca sola.

Si aún así sigues queriendo invertir por tu cuenta... Los inversores por fundamentales se dividen en 3 grandes grupos: CRECIMIENTO, VALOR y CALIDAD.


Los inversores en crecimiento buscan empresas que crezcan mucho a precios y calidad razonables.
Los inversores en valor buscan empresas muy baratas con unos crecimientos y una calidad razonable.
Los inversores en calidad buscan empresas con grandes barreras de entrada y negocios ultrasólidos a precios y crecimientos razonables.

Fijaos que todos buscan lo mismo, solo que unos priorizan un aspecto por encima de los demás.

La cosa también funciona al revés si te quieres poner corto. Los inversores en crecimiento, si se tienen que poner cortos, lo harán en empresas moribundas; los inversores en valor lo harán en empresas caras y los inversores en calidad lo harán en empresas con modelos de negocio de mierda.

Lo ideal sería encontrar empresas que cumplan los 3 puntos y en determinadas situaciones de mercado se puede. Por desgracia esto no es lo normal y cada uno tiene que centrarse en lo que le haga sentir mejor psicológicamente. ¿Eres de los tacaños que se mira la lista de la compra con lupa y que solo compra marca blanca? Quizá te encaje más el valor. ¿Eres ultraconservador y te da miedo perder dinero? Lo tuyo seguramente sea ir a empresas de calidad. ¿Eres de los que sueña con descubrir la nueva Tesla o la nueva Apple? Quizá eres de los que les gusta el crecimiento.

Así que eso, hay que elegir 1 de los 3 estilos. Si dominas del tema y eres flexible mentalmente puedes ir a picar un poco de cada flor, pero yo recomendaría tener una sola prioridad.

A la hora de vender hay que comprobar si la idea de inversión que teníamos se sigue cumpliendo. Por ejemplo, una empresa que estaba barata y ya no lo está. Si esa era la principal idea a la hora de invertir entonces ya no tiene sentido seguir dentro. Lo mismo si compraste porque crecía y ya no crece o si compraste por ser una buena empresa y ya no lo es. Igual que no nos fijamos en los gráficos al comprar (estamos invirtiendo por fundamentales, recordad) tampoco lo deberíamos hacer al vender.

Por otro lado están las rotaciones, que serían vender una empresa para incorporar casi al instante otra distinta. En este caso la idea es bastante simple: si hay una empresa mucho más apetecible que otra entonces se hace la rotación. No hay más (bueno sí, pagar impuestos si la que vendes estaba en beneficios, pero ya nos entendemos).



*3. BROKER:* Para comprar, vender y guardar acciones hay que tener una cuenta en un broker. Tener un buen broker es básico. Gran parte de tu rentabilidad vendrá definida por tu bróker. La grandísima mayoría de brokers te dan unas condiciones HORRIBLES, ya sea por las comisiones abusivas (sobretodo en los brokers de la banca tradicional) o porque casi no te dejan acceder a ningún mercado.

OJO, no voy a hablar de los brokers específicos para trading (los Plus500 o parecidos). Aquí estamos para invertir.

En España los 2 mejores brokers relación calidad / precio son Interactive Brokers (IB) y Degiro. Degiro es ideal para gente con poco patrimonio. Su atención al cliente es horrible y son bastante mediocres en todo lo demás, pero solo por los mercados que ofrecen y al precio que lo hacen merece la pena. A medida que aumentas el patrimonio te sale más a cuenta IB. Es el mejor broker del mercado con diferencia. Eso sí, te cobran 10 dólares al mes si tienes menos de 100000 dólares (o el equivalente en euros) en la cuenta. También es más difícil de usar. Por eso Degiro es mejor para los que tienen poco dinero.

Los dos tienen la sede en el extranjero y requieren que hagas más papeleo a la hora de hacer la declaración de la renta (el D6 siempre y el 720 si tienes más de 50000 euros). Por desgracia no hay ningún broker con sede en España que se les acerque en condiciones, o si lo hay no lo conozco. Por suerte creo que los dos modelos no son difíciles de rellenar.

Para los que vivís en el extranjero, IB se puede usar en casi todos los países del mundo. Degiro se puede usar en toda la UE + Reino Unido si no recuerdo mal. Lo más probable es que lo que he dicho arriba también aplique a vosotros.



*4: SCREENER:* Para buscar empresas hay que usar screeners. Los screeners son filtros. Tu pones los parámetros que quieras y el screener filtra y te da las empresas que cumplan esos parámetros. Ahorra muchísimo tiempo.

Los mejores screeners de pago son Gurufocus y Stockopedia. Yo uso Stockopedia porque me permite gitanear versiones de prueba cada 14 días sin dar targetas de crédito ni nada así. Solo hay que seguir este link y una vez has agotado los 14 días de prueba borrar las cookies del navegador y volver a crearse una cuenta nueva (con un nuevo correo electrónico).

De los gratis el mejor es el del Financial Times. Investing tampoco está mal... Pero sinceramente los dos están a años luz de los de pago.

ACTUALIZACIÓN: TIKR.com ha mejorado mucho en los últimos meses hasta el punto de dar mucha más información que muchos screeners de pago. Tiene una interfaz bastante liosa, ese es su único problema. Aprovechad, que aún es gratis y con las mejoras que va sacando tiene toda la pinta de que pasará a ser de pago en breves...



*5: INVESTIGA Y COMPARTE: ¡*Y eso es todo! Una vez tienes tienes las herramientas y los conocimientos lo único que hay que hacer es practicar y meterle horas al asunto.

Si encontráis algo interesante, por favor, compartirlo. En este mundillo y con la poca pasta que manejamos (comparado con los inversores que mueven miles de millones de euros cada día) el secretismo nos perjudica. Los otros foreros pueden ver cosas que tú no hayas visto en la empresa y te pueden ayudar a encontrar problemas en tu idea de inversión. A cambio tu ofreces a los foreros la posibilidad de invertir en la empresa que has descubierto. Las dos partes salen ganando.

Un análisis completo DE VERDAD sería algo así: 

Por supuesto no hace falta que nadie se lo curre tanto, Alejandro Estebaranz es gestor de fondos y esto es su trabajo. En el foro con resúmenes vamos sobrados.



*Libros y recursos que valen la pena:*

"Warren Buffett Accounting" Libro de contabilidad (cortesía de @502 Bad Gatowey)

"Financial shenanigans" Para detectar posibles amaños en las cuentas, tiene ejemplos prácticos del mundo real (cortesía de @502 Bad Gatowey también)

"What Works on Wall Street" Análisis fundamental desde el punto de vista cuantitativo. Para los frikis de la estadística

"You can be a Stock Market Genius" Libro para especular basándose en análisis fundamental. Muy de nicho y muy complejo, el título del libro no le hace justicia a la calidad que tiene.

Recomendaciones de @Muttley


Muttley dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



Recomendaciones de @eDreamer


*FAQ

¿Puedo usar análisis técnico a medio / largo plazo?* Sí, pero el fundamental es mucho más efectivo en estos plazos de tiempo. Si sabes de técnico úsalo para complementar. Si no sabes... céntrate en volverte bueno en el fundamental.

*Tenía una acción en seguimiento y ha subido / bajado mucho estos días. Me siento como si hubiera perdido el tren / como si hubiese esquivado una bala. ¿Qué hago, compro o no? *Si la idea de inversión se sigue cumpliendo, sí. Intentar acertar el _timing_ del mercado, si vas a medio / largo plazo, no vale la pena. Muchas veces el mercado se comporta de forma caótica e intentar predecirlo es contraproducente. Al final te da igual entrar un 5% por encima o por debajo si el objetivo es multiplicar por 10.

Solo un apunte, cuidado al comprar en bajadas pronunciadas. Comprobad que no haya ninguna noticia negativa (y si la hay, el impacto que realmente tiene sobre la empresa).

*¿En qué tipo de empresas empiezo? *Aquí la mayoría de gente recomendaría empezar por empresas grandes. Los argumentos son que hay mucha más información disponible y puedes mirar los análisis de otra gente y compararlos con los tuyos.

Yo personalmente recomendaría lo opuesto. Cuando más pequeña y más desconocida sea una empresa, mejor. Las empresas grandes tienen a mucha gente detrás analizándolas y es mucho menos probable que hayan oportunidades. Si una empresa grande está barata y no le encuentras el motivo... lo probable es que el problema seas tú, que no ves el problema. Si una empresa pequeña está barata y no le encuentras el motivo... lo probable es que el problema sea que no la sigue nadie y los precios se han alejado de lo que sería razonable.

También hay el tema de que en las empresas pequeñas no se pueden meter los fondos y la gente buena de verdad (los que ya se han hecho ricos, los Warren Buffetts de la vida) porque simplemente no les compensa. Es un sitio donde los inversores pequeños jugamos con ventaja.

*Llevo tiempo invertido en una empresa y estoy seguro de que es una buena oportunidad, pero la cotización va a su bola. Me siento frustrado. ¿Qué hago?* Esto es algo que a veces pasa y no se puede evitar. Por poner un ejemplo, hay empresas de carbón funcionando perfectamente alrededor del mundo que cotizaban a PER 10 en 2015. PER 10 es objetivamente barato y seguramente mucha gente entró a esos precios. Hoy cotizan a PER 2 o así. Han bajado un 80% en los últimos 5 años y siguen funcionando igual que antes.

En este caso siempre está bien tener un plan de contingencia. Los dividendos son muy útiles en estos casos. Da igual a donde cotice la empresa, el dividendo funciona de forma independiente a la cotización. Volviendo a las carboneras, si la empresa ha caído un 80% pero tú sigues cobrando el dividendo de siempre... ¿verdad que no estás tan frustrado? Quizá al contrario, quizá estás emocionado porque ahora puedes comprar aún más barato y cobrar unos dividendos absurdamente altos. Lo mismo digo con las recompras... pasa que las recompras son mucho más raras que los dividendos y estas sí que varían con la cotización (cuanto más baja esté la cotización más acciones puede recomprar la empresa).

*Alguna recomendación para llevar mejor el tema psicológico?* Intenta que tu estrategia se ajuste a tu personalidad.

Y bueno, tómate el mundillo con la seriedad que le corresponde. Este mundillo no son apuestas de barra de bar con los colegas pero tampoco es un tema de vida o muerte. Si te levantas y resulta que una empresa ha bajado un 20% no te vas a morir y si algo se te multiplica por varias veces tampoco es para presumir delante de todos tus familiares.

Si notas que te empieza a costar dormir por las noches quizá este mundo no es para ti.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Ene 2021)

Ejemplo práctico de búsqueda y análisis de empresa. Asumiré que se saben algunos conceptos básicos.

*0: CONTEXTO*

Soy un inversor que me gusta lo barato y es lo que valoro más a la hora de invertir. Luego puedo ir a por otras cosas si veo potencial, pero si miras el 90% de mi cartera a medio plazo huele a "valor" que echa p'atrás 

Tengo cuenta en Degiro. Degiro me deja operar en todos los mercados de Países Bajos, Bélgica, Francia, Alemania (Xetra + Frankfurt), Reino Unido, Austria, Suiza, Dinamarca, España, Finlandia, Grecia, Hungría, Irlanda, Italia, Noruega, Portugal, Polonia, Suecia, República Checa, Turquía, Estados Unidos, Canadá, Australia, Hong Kong, Japón y Singapur.

Es mucho donde elegir y aún así muchos países interesantes se quedan fuera. Rusia, India, Corea del Sur, toda Latinoamérica... No me quejo, sigue siendo muchísimo más de lo que ofrece la competencia (a excepción de Interactive Brokers).

También tengo una cuenta gratis en Stockopedia. Para este ejemplo voy a usar el screener del Financial Times, pero que sepáis que el proceso con Stockopedia es más rápido y fiable.

*PARTE 1: BÚSQUEDA*

Nos vamos al screener del Financial Times y nos saldrá algo así:




133464 acciones. No está mal. Nos vamos a "Country" y seleccionamos solo los países a los que tiene acceso Degiro. Esto quedaría tal que así:




Los 2 países de América son Estados Unidos y Canadá. En Asia Pacific he seleccionado Australia, Singapur, Japón y Hong Kong. Ahora tenemos 111313 acciones. De un plumazo hemos eliminado un 15-20% de las acciones del mundo. Seguimos con los sectores:




Lo he seleccionado todo menos el sector financiero. No pongo el sector financiero porque es mucho más difícil de analizar y porque los screeners gratuitos casi nunca dan los datos de las financieras correctamente. Ahora ya tenemos menos de 20000 acciones.

Seguimos con las características de las acciones. Cuando despleguemos la pestaña de “add or change criteria” no saldrá una lista con todas las opciones de filtraje disponibles:




Quitamos los parámetros predefinidos, de momento no nos interesan:




Yo, al ser un inversor de valor, busco empresas baratas; pero eso no significa que no quiera que mis empresas también crezcan y también sean de calidad. Eso sí, voy a ser más exigente en el apartado del precio. En concreto, busco empresas que:

1. Estén muy baratas
2. Crezcan (o como mínimo no decrezcan)
3. Que no tengan mucha deuda
4. Que repartan dividendo o que recompren acciones
5. Que no amplíen capital

El punto 1 es de valor, el punto 2 es de crecimiento y los puntos 3 / 4 / 5 son de calidad (por razones que podría explicar largo y tendido pero que ahora no vienen a cuento). En una búsqueda más intensiva también pondría márgenes, rentabilidades y otros ratios de calidad extras, pero quiero que todo el proceso quede en solo un mensaje.

Para el punto 1 vamos a usar los ratios fundamentales de toda la vida: el PER y el P/BV (precio / valor contable para los que se lo han aprendido en español). Podríamos usar más pero de momento con esto vamos sobrados. Están en el apartado de “Valuation Multiples”. En este caso ponemos el PER de 0 a 4 y el P/BV de 0,2 a 1. Para ponerlo en contexto, una empresa con PER inferior a 15 ya se suele considerar barata. Estamos yendo a buscar lo más barato dentro de lo barato. El P/BV de 0,1 a 1 no es tan bajo, lo uso más bien como medida de control para que no me aparezcan resultados raros.

Seguimos con el punto 2. Para el crecimiento iremos a la parte de “Growth” y seleccionaremos “Earnings per Share Growth (10 year). Pondremos los parámetros entre 0,0001 (el screener no detecta el número 0) y 1000 (nos lo autocorrige a 467). Lo importante es el 0,0001. Si el crecimiento anual está por debajo de 0 significa que la empresa no crece y no queremos eso.

No hay forma de filtrar por deuda (al menos de forma fiable) en este screener pero podemos hacer un truco. Si seleccionamos “EV” y “Market cap” en el apartado “Size” y luego no le añadimos nada nos saldrán como parámetros en el filtro final. El Enterprise Value es lo que capitaliza la empresa sumándole la deuda total y restándole el dinero en efectivo de la empresa. Si EV sale más bajo que el Market Cap (capitalización) quiere decir que la empresa no tiene deuda. Si nos sale un EV mucho más alto que el Market Cap quiere decir que la empresa está muy endeudada.

Del punto 4 solo podremos seleccionar el dividendo. No hay forma de saber si la empresa recompra acciones con este screener. Tampoco hay forma de saber si amplían capital. Stockopedia y Gurufocus si que te dan la opción... Pero bueno, hemos reducido muchísimo el número de empresas, ya vamos bien. Seleccionamos “Dividend Yield (%)” en “Default Criteria” y lo ponemos de 4 a 100. 4 tampoco es un número muy exigente para unas empresas tan baratas. La gracia aquí es saber si pagan dividendo o no, no la cantidad en sí. Una vez hecho esto apretamos “Go” y nos debería salir esto:




23 empresas, de las cuales 5 están repetidas (así que en realidad 18 empresas). Todas de Hong Kong y Japón, la mayoría del sector de la construcción. También hay una minera de carbón por ahí, si alguien ha seguido mi hilo sabrá que ahora mismo es de lo más barato que hay en el mundo. Todas a precios de ultraquiebra. Son:


Asia Cement (China) Holdings Corp
Brilliant Circle Holdings International Ltd
Build King Holdings Ltd
China Communications Construction Co Ltd
China Machinery Engineering Corp
China Oriental Group Co Ltd
China Railway Construction Corp Ltd
China Railway Group Ltd
China Sanjiang Fine Chemicals Co Ltd
CITIC Ltd
Convenience Retail Asia Ltd
Dickson Concepts (International) Ltd
Hokuetsu Metal Co Ltd
Puxing Energy Ltd
SEC Carbon Ltd
Wai Kee Holdings Ltd
West China Cement Ltd
Yanzhou Coal Mining Co Ltd

¿Hay alguna razón para que estén a estos precios taaaaaaan bajos (tanto en general como caso por caso)? En caso de que sí, ¿esa razón justifica el precio al que cotizan? ¿Alguna merece más la pena que las demás? Esto es lo que nos toca investigar en la segunda parte...

*PARTE 2: PULIENDO DETALLES*

Tenemos 18 empresas para mirar pero aún no hemos resuelto el el apartado 5 de las condiciones del punto anterior. Primero de todo hay que comprobar que esas empresas no amplían capital. Eso formaba parte de la lista anterior que no habíamos podido filtrar en el screener. Por tanto, nos toca hacerlo a mano.

El truco es ir abrir dos informes anuales, uno reciente y uno antiguo (de hace 5 años mínimo) y mirar los "shares outstanding" en los dos. Si el número aumenta es que amplían capital. Si ese número ha aumentado mucho (más del 2% anual) la descartamos al instante. Los informes anuales (en inglés annual report) están en la web de la empresa, en el apartado de "investor relations".

Haciendo esto nos quedamos solo con 10 empresas. Hay 4 constructoras, 1 cementera, 1 acerera, 1 que fabrica envoltorios y papel de tabaco, 2 cadenas de tiendas minoristas (una de comida y otra de artículos de lujo) y 1 empresa industrial que manufactura cosas con grafito y otros materiales derivados del carbono. En esta última no he conseguido encontrar los informes anuales, así que la descarto también. Nos quedan 9 empresas.

Ahora hay que ver si las empresas han tenido algún desarrollo reciente que las haya vuelto poco aptas para invertir. En las webs de las empresas cotizadas tienen un apartado para noticias y sucesos varios relacionados con la empresa (y si no lo tienen, descartad al instante). Al hacer esto vemos que Brilliant Circle Holdings ha perdido a su principal cliente y que Convenience Retail Asia ha vendido casi todo su negocio a la competencia. Las 2 están descartadas al instante.

Así que ahora nos quedan solo 7 empresas. 4 constructoras, 1 cementera, 1 acerera y 1 minorista de artículos de lujo. 7 candidatas para investigar de forma individual:

Asia Cement (China) Holdings Corp
Build King Holdings Ltd
China Communications Construction Co Ltd
China Machinery Engineering Corp
Dickson Concepts (International) Ltd
Hokuetsu Metal Co Ltd
Wai Kee Holdings Ltd
En las constructoras tendremos que ver donde está su negocio. No es lo mismo construir edificios que infraestructuras y no es lo mismo construir en China que en otros países. En China hay una burbuja inmobiliaria y de infraestructuras brutal. Si tienen la mayoría del negocio dentro del país significaría que el mercado está descontando que la burbuja va a estallar en cualquier momento. Si lo tienen fuera es que el mercado no está valorando bien la empresa.

En la cementera lo mismo. ¿Todo el cemento es para proyectos en China o exporta fuera? ¿A qué países exporta?

En la acerera habrá que ver si tiene buenos márgenes comparado con la competencia. El sector acerero es muy cíclico y cuando vienen los malos tiempos los que producen el acero más caro son los que sufren más a nivel de resultados.

Y en la minorista habrá que ver TODO su negocio. Qué vende, dónde, qué proveedores tiene, qué valor tienen sus tiendas (si es que las tiene compradas, si las tiene en alquiler habrá que ver cuanto le cuestan) y, sobretodo, como le ha afectado el Covid.

Ahora sí, vamos a la investigación propiamente dicha. Si no me cabe lo pondré en un mensaje aparte y luego voy a citarlos aquí debajo.

*PARTE 3: INVESTIGACIÓN*

La parte de investigación es muy simple (que eso no quiere decir que sea fácil). Hay que leerse el informe anual de cada empresa y aprender como funciona el negocio (en el informe anual siempre lo explican, y si no te queda claro mejor que descartes la empresa). Luego hay que ir haciéndose preguntas a medida que vas avanzando en el informe. Si algo no te queda claro lo apuntas y se lo preguntas a la empresa directamente al correo electrónico que corresponda (normalmente hay una dirección exclusiva para que los inversores pregunten). Recordad, los accionistas somos los jefes de la empresa, tenemos derecho a que nos respondan (y si no lo hacen quiere decir que la empresa no nos valora y que por tanto mejor no entrar).

Voy a mirarme por encima el minorista de lujo: *Dickson Concepts (International)*. Es el negocio más cercano a la mayoría de la gente (todos entendemos intuitivamente como funciona una tienda) y a la vez ya conozco la empresa de una vez que me puse a investigar (menos trabajo para mi).

Los ratios son increíbles: PER 2, Precio / Valor Contable 0'51, Precio / Flujo de Caja Libre 2... Decrece en ingresos pero crece en beneficios (es una empresa en reestructuración para aumentar su eficiencia). ¡Reparte un dividendo del 14%! Todo esto suena muy bonito pero... ¿es real? Eso es de lo primero que tendremos que descubrir.

Comienzo buscando la empresa en Google. Tiene una entrada en Wikipedia, eso es raro para una empresa pequeña. La entrada nos dice que a lo largo del tiempo ha comprado 3 empresas de lujo europeas: un fabricante de plumas francés, unos grandes almacenes británicos y un fabricante de relojes suizo. El creador tiene un historial curioso (productor de pelis de acción, conocido de Jackie Chan, casado con una Miss Malasia) pero lo que nos importa a nosotros es que controla el 55% de la empresa y es el actual CEO de la empresa. Por una parte eso es bueno, tenemos al principal accionista en la directiva alineado con nosotros. No hay el peligro de que la directiva nos vaya jodiendo. Por otra parte es un inversor mayoritario con control absoluto sobre la empresa. Si en algun momento se le ocurre joder a los minoritarios (o sea, nosotros) no podremos hacer nada.




Parece que aquí no hay mucho más que rascar. Nos vamos a su web (también aparece buscando en Google). Lo primero que veo es una web ULTRAPACO y sin imágenes (me pide que active el Adobe Flash). Lo activo y me sale el gif más paco que he visto nunca en una web.

No gastan en diseñadores web, eso está claro. Espero que lo hagan en las webs de sus marcas (en este tipo de empresas las webs corporativas suelen estar separadas de las webs de venta al público).




Lo importante es lo que está al lado. Nos salen diferentes apartados con sus marcas, su distribución geográfica, el apartado de relación con los inversores (con subapartados para los informes anuales, noticias y otros documentos) y un apartado con información sobre los sueldos de los directivos, como llevar a trámite mociones como inversores y otras cosas sobre las que la Bolsa de Hong Kong les obliga a informar.

También hay un apartado de contacto... sin dirección de correo electrónico. Solo dirección física, teléfono y fax. Por si alguien dudaba de que esta página casi no la han tocado desde hace mínimo 15 años.

Lo importante de verdad son los informes financieros.




Si queréis ir a lo seguro mejor coged el informe anual entero más reciente. Los interim (informes de medio año) sirven para complementar pero nunca son tan completos como los anuales. En este caso es el de 2020 (en realidad es 2019, los retailers tienen una forma curiosa de contar el tiempo). Lo pongo aquí en un link para que lo abráis y me vayáis siguiendo (sino con tanta foto no me va a caber).

*PARTE 3.5: INFORME ANUAL*

El informe es igual de PACO que la web de la empresa. Todo escrito en Times New Roman, como si lo hubiera escrito mi sobrino de 3o de Primaria. No gastan en presentación, parece.

Parece que al principio el señor Dickson Poon nos hace su valoración. En la página 4 ya nos dice que los beneficios totales han subido hasta los 400 millones de HKD (esto está genial) pero que se han visto lastrados por una pérdida de 200 millones de HKD en la sección retail. Un momento, eso quiere decir que aparte de la sección de retail hay más secciones. ¿Pensaba que esta empresa solo era de retail? Y no solo eso, parece que la sección del retail no es ni siquiera la que genera dinero.

Por otro lado nos dice que la empresa tiene un 14,4% de dividendo a precio de cierre de 31 de marzo de 2020 (eran 3,81HKD por acción). Ahora mismo está a 3,77HKD. Eso se parece muchísimo al dividendo que nos salía en el screener del Financial Times. Por tanto, confirmamos que el screener tenía los datos correctos y que la empresa, al menos sobre el papel, es un chollo.

Lo demás es información ultracondensada. La primera mitad del año 2020 les bajó el negocio por falta de turistas (Covid y tal). Tienen 61 tiendas, la mayoría en China y Taiwan. Su negocio se divide en un 49% de vender joyas y relojes, un 29% de vender productos de estética y un 21% de ropa y accesorios. Los beneficios de este año fueron por vender una empresa privada en la que estaban invertidos por mucho más dinero de lo que la tenían apuntada en el balance. De eso sacamos que en realidad sí que se dedican solo al comercio minorista, solo que por circunstancias excepcionales han conseguido beneficios pese a tener pérdidas en su negocio principal.

Dickson Poon está MUY pesimista en su valoración del futuro. Cree que llega el apocalipsis y que será la situación más difícil que nunca ha sufrido su grupo.

Finalmente nos dice que el grupo no tiene deuda y tiene un cojín de 2000 millones de HKD para aguantar lo que venga. Eso es MUCHÍSIMO dinero para lo que es esta empresa. No me extraña que sigan pagando dividendo.

De la página 8 a la 12 es un resumen de la junta de accionistas. Pasando.

De la página 13 a la 19 está toda la información que queráis sobre la empresa. Es un resumen de todo lo que hacen. Incluso hay biografías de los directivos, por si a alguien le va el salseo. Por ejemplo, el Dickson Poon este tiene metidos a sus hijos en la directiva. Tiene toda la pinta de que van a heredar la empresa.

De la página 20 a la 29 se especifican las acciones que tienen los directivos y las transacciones que ha hecho el grupo con sus filiales. Pasando.

En la página 30 nos sale la empresa que les ha revisado las cuentas. Es KPMG, una de las Big 4. Nada raro por aquí.

De la 31 a la 43 es información que les requieren por ley pero que a nosotros nos da igual. De la 44 a la 48 es el informe de KPGM diciendo básicamente que no han visto nada raro en la contabilidad.

A partir de la página 49 y hasta la página 116 vienen las cuentas. Si quisiéramos verlo todo a fondo podríamos hacerlo, pero en realidad con que nos miremos lo que hay entre la página 49 y la página 54 tiramos de sobras. Aquí hay la hoja de ganancias / pérdidas, el balance (el patrimonio que tiene la empresa, vamos) y los flujos de caja (el dinero que entra y sale). No voy a explicar como se leen; no es tan difícil y con un tutorial panchito en Youtube deberíais entender lo básico. Solo voy a destacar lo que me llama la atención:


Con el negocio principal no han conseguido ganar dinero este año. Eso lo han hecho con la parte de "other income", que intuyo que es esa empresa que han dicho que habían vendido.
No tienen deuda aparte de las provisiones por los leasings (que no es deuda real, solo es un dinero que tienen apartado para ir pagando los leasings) y 1000 millones en préstamos a pagar. A cambio tienen 3500 millones de HKD en caja. Eso significa que a la práctica no tienen deuda. Cero, nada. Al contrario, les sobra dinero.
En los flujos de caja confirmamos que lo que les ha hecho ganar dinero es la venta de esa empresa que nos comentaban al principio del informe.
En la página 117 hay un megaresumen de las cuentas.

Y ESO ES TODO. Ya hemos mirado la empresa. En este punto deberíais tener una opinión sobre ella. Yo al menos ya la tengo.

*¿Es una empresa válida a largo plazo?* Seguramente no. La venta minorista no es buen sector y menos ahora, con la transición on-line (que ellos no están haciendo, siguen siendo 100% físicos) y con el Covid. No es una empresa que vea existiendo a 30 o 40 años vista, al menos no en su forma actual. Además parece que sus beneficios son volátiles. En algún punto del informe comentan que pasaron dificultades hace unos años. He ido atrás en los informes y parece que sí: en 2015 y 2016 tuvieron pérdidas. Los flujos de caja seguían en positivo, así que la empresa seguía generando dinero (las pérdidas probablemente eran de depreciaciones y provisiones, cosas así), pero estaban en pérdidas al fin y al cabo.

*¿Es una empresa válida para el medio plazo?* Sí. Está barata, no tiene deuda, tiene una directiva implicada, están bien posicionados financieramente para capear el temporal del Covid y están en una zona geográfica sin cuarentenas draconianas que les obliguen a cerrar las tiendas. Funcionarán a medio gas, pero seguirán funcionando. Cuando la cosa se recupere estarán operativos y en pleno funcionamiento. Ahora están en horas bajas porque el negocio está en la parte baja del ciclo, pero justamente es en este momento en el que se debe comprar.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Ene 2021)

reservado tambien


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Ene 2021)

Pole de hilo mítico

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ene 2021)

Joder gordi menudo clinic en un momento compi. Este hilo nos va a traer muchisimas alegrias este ano, estoy convencido.


----------



## trinitry (2 Ene 2021)

Gracias por este hilo.


----------



## eldelavespa (2 Ene 2021)

Gracias por un nuevo hilo de "saber y ganar"


Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (2 Ene 2021)

Sí que los he puesto porque los pusiste jajajajajaja. No tenía nada de contabilidad y confío en tu juicio. También conozco a los autores del primer libro por su podcast... Ahora te etiqueto xD

Yo aprendí contabilidad en Youtube y a base de ensayo y error pero eso queda muy cutre en un general xD

Y sobre lo de MTY... ¿crees que Umanis o Boyd Group serían más fáciles de digerir? El vídeo de Aercap lo he descartado al instante por largo y por ser empresa financiera. Quería poner algo del Estebaranz para no tener que poner aún más fuentes...


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues dicho y hecho. Debido al alto interés que está despertando este tipo de inversión en el foro creo que estaría bien tenerlo todo centralizado en un solo sitio en vez de discutir sobre el tema en hilos de carteras personales.
> 
> *SOY NOVATO, ¿POR DÓNDE EMPIEZO?*
> Por donde puedas... Este mundillo es complejo y lo es cada vez más a medida que te vas metiendo en él. Si realmente empiezas de cero he escrito esta mini-guía:
> ...



Por qué dices que los vídeos nuevos de Alejandro Estebaranz no son buenos??


----------



## gordinflas (2 Ene 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Por qué dices que los vídeos nuevos de Alejandro Estebaranz no son buenos??



Demasiado superficiales y simplificados. Ha cambiado el estilo para apelar a un público más amplio y ser más divulgativo. Que no lo veo mal, el tío tiene que ganarse la vida y con estos vídeos también hace publicidad de su fondo... pero los vídeos nuevos no sirven para invertir.


----------



## Ferenczyg (2 Ene 2021)

Para los que no quieran o puedan vivir dedicando un montón de horas a eso para sacarse su 20%, que me parece bien, no olvidéis los fondos indexados que con tres horas al mes te dan un 8% al año...


----------



## davitin (2 Ene 2021)

Bueno hilo.


----------



## Noctis (2 Ene 2021)

Muchas gracias por tu hilo y la información que das, los screnners que has puesto no los conocía, yo siempre he tirado de investing para un primer vistazo e información de las compañías en su web, que en algunas es bastante difusa y con dificultades de calcular.


----------



## Indrid Cold (2 Ene 2021)

Te has sacado la chorra con el hilo, se agradece el esfuerzo y el tiempo!


----------



## Ai1b2 (2 Ene 2021)

Muchas gracias por la aportación, es muy clara y concisa. 
Me gustaría hacerte una petición extra para redondear el tema. En la inversión hay dos momentos el de entrada y el de salida. Del tema de la venta poco se habla en el foro. Estaría bien saber que estrategia de desinversion utilizas o se puede seguir, que señales de alarma buscar, donde fijar stop o usar stop dinámicos o quizás simplemente dar boleto cuando deja de cumplir las reglas de búsqueda...


----------



## finkbrau (2 Ene 2021)

Buen hilo,muchas gracias por compartirlo con todos
Me quedo ahí detrás a leer y aprender


----------



## Veloc (2 Ene 2021)

Este puede convertirse en un hilo mítico. Muchas gracias por compartir conocimientos. Larga vida al hilo.


----------



## BABY (2 Ene 2021)

PUTO JEFE

Estebaranz, si estás leyendo esto, llévate a @gordinflas para True Value ya.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Ene 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la aportación, es muy clara y concisa.
> Me gustaría hacerte una petición extra para redondear el tema. En la inversión hay dos momentos el de entrada y el de salida. Del tema de la venta poco se habla en el foro. Estaría bien saber que estrategia de desinversion utilizas o se puede seguir, que señales de alarma buscar, donde fijar stop o usar stop dinámicos o quizás simplemente dar boleto cuando deja de cumplir las reglas de búsqueda...



Gracias, ahora pongo un par de párrafos en la parte de estrategia. 

Ya aviso que si vas por fundamentales la cosa también dependerá de tu estilo. Si vas a comprar barato venderás cuando la empresa ya no esté barata, si vas a crecimiento cuando deje de crecer y si vas a calidad cuando deje de ser buena empresa. También si encuentras algo en las cuentas que no te gusta o simplemente que encuentras algo mejor y quieres rotar.

A la hora de vender hay mucha gente que desconfía de su modelo de inversión y se transforma en analista técnico a corto plazo o incluso en especulador... Quizá porque se pone mucho énfasis en comprar y muy poco en vender (yo incluido, vender es mi punto más flojo).


----------



## gordinflas (2 Ene 2021)

Vale, segunda parte del hilo hecha. De momento yo ya estoy... Ahora os toca a los demas aportar jajajajajajaja


----------



## BABY (2 Ene 2021)

@gordinflas , ¿cuánto tiempo te ha llevado alcanzar tu nivel de inversión?. ¿Como fueron los comienzos? (por lo que te he leído parece que fue con Gregorio Hernandez en invertirenbolsa.info). ¿Tu objetivo final es vivir de esto (rentas + revalorizaciones)?. Lo digo porque el camino que llevas andado requiere mucho esfuerzo y dedicación y hay que echarle muchas muchas horas, que a ver si algunos de los novatos de por aquí nos vamos a creer que esto es echar un huevo a freír.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Ene 2021)

BABY dijo:


> @gordinflas , ¿cuánto tiempo te ha llevado alcanzar tu nivel de inversión?. ¿Como fueron los comienzos? (por lo que te he leído parece que fue con Gregorio Hernandez en invertirenbolsa.info). ¿Tu objetivo final es vivir de esto (rentas + revalorizaciones)?. Lo digo porque el camino que llevas andado requiere mucho esfuerzo y dedicación y hay que echarle muchas muchas horas, que a ver si algunos de los novatos de por aquí nos vamos a creer que esto es echar un huevo a freír.



Comencé con una cuenta paco que me abrieron mis padres en ING 

Luego en 2012 o por ahí descubrí a Gregorio por casualidad. Lo demás ha sido muy progresivo, no ha habido ningún momento en el que haya pegado un salto.

No te sabría decir el tiempo que le he dedicado, la verdad. Paso épocas en las que me obsesiono con temas. En inversión he tenido 3 períodos de tiempo en los que he machacado bastante y el resto del tiempo apenas le dedicaba un par de horas al mes. El último periodo bestia fue de abril hasta agosto de 2020 más o menos.

Aprender no es tan difícil. Nada en este mundillo requiere ser muy listo o muy habilidoso, la verdad. El problema está en que investigar y aprender contabilidad le resulta muuuuy aburrido a mucha gente. Eso y que las acciones a nivel psicológico suelen desgastar bastante. Los perfiles a los que les gusta la contabilidad no les suele gustar despertarse y ver que sus acciones han caído un 20%...

Y el objetivo final no sé si será vivir de esto. Hasta hace muy poco que solo me lo planteaba como un complemento a la jubilación y como un hobby. Como quién juega a la Play solo que con esto ganas pasta si lo haces bien. Cuando acabe el máster de profesor de secundaria y me ponga a currar en algun pueblecillo perdido de la mano de Dios al que no quiere ir nadie me gustaría comprarme una casita a tocateja. De momento ese es el objetivo...


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Comencé con una cuenta paco que me abrieron mis padres en ING
> 
> Luego en 2012 o por ahí descubrí a Gregorio por casualidad. Lo demás ha sido muy progresivo, no ha habido ningún momento en el que haya pegado un salto.
> 
> ...




Hay gente con clase...y luego está gordi comprandose una casa a tocateja con acciones de Mongolian Mining


----------



## clinadin (3 Ene 2021)

Menudo hilo, y menuda currada que te has pegado. Espero que a gente como @gordinflas que tanto aportan no acaben asqueados del foro por los ataques que siempre existen en este tipo de foros


----------



## darkorex (3 Ene 2021)

Maravilloso hilo para los novatos. En particular el segundo post es sin duda la mejor introducción práctica para investigar donde metemos nuestro dinero que he visto.


----------



## gordinflas (3 Ene 2021)

darkorex dijo:


> Maravilloso hilo para los novatos. *En particular el segundo post es sin duda la mejor introducción práctica para investigar donde metemos nuestro dinero que he visto.*



Pues me va de cine que digas esto porque acabo de ampliar el segundo post con la 3a (y última) parte 

Creo que es la más interesante para los novatos y la más divertida si te gusta invertir. Es como mirar un informe anual punto por punto. Espero que no haya quedado demasiado denso...


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ene 2021)

Noticia de gazprom. Con pandemia y demás sus exportaciones de gas solo fueron un 10% menos. Ahora ir a mirar cuánto costaba antes del covid y cuánto cuesta ahora.

Luego mirar cuánto le bajaron los ingresos a Uber por ejemplo con el covid y echarle un vistazo a su cotización.

Ya sabes que compraríamos (y hemosm comprado muchos) en este hilo

Gazprom’s 2020 Gas Exports Outside Former USSR 10% Lower


----------



## Muttley (3 Ene 2021)

Enhorabuena por el hilo.
De categoría. Chincheta.
Una buena manera de valorar empresas es por FCF
Eso si. Hacerlo bien tiene mucha complejidad y se requiere manejo de números y sobre todo tiempo.
Lo que tendría que hacer los analistas de Magallanes, Cobas, Bestinver. ...y que no hacen.
Un gran libro para esto es este:

.



Yo me lo trabajé durante mi MBA.
Eso si, yo trabajaba con correcciones de un 20%. Cosas mias.
Esto debido a fluctuaciones del mercado y maquillajes en los balances.
Todo complementando con lo que comenta @gordinflas sobre empaparse no solo de la empresa en si, sino del sector. Todo lo que se lea es poco.
Sobre todo para entender niveles CAPEX y su periodo se maduración, retornos de proyectos, porcentajes de gasto en personal etc...

Otro libro en inglés

Understanding Financial Accounting: A guide for non-specialists: Amazon.es: Winfield, Jimmy, Graham, Mark, Miller, Taryn: Libros en idiomas extranjeros.

Enorme libro. Muy claro y explicativo
Uno de sus autores me dio clase.


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Ene 2021)

El problema es que a veces los datos que dan no son correctos . El screener de financial times nos dice que tiene 2000 millones , la stockopedia 3700 e investing deuda del 62% . Para el tema de dividendos casi siempre hay que dirigirse a la pagina web de la accion porque a veces es que ni viene como dividindera.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ene 2021)

Genial hilo @gordinflas 

El multimillonario chino Jack Ma presuntamente desaparecido según medios

Se viene más guano en BABA?


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ene 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Genial hilo @gordinflas
> 
> El multimillonario chino Jack Ma presuntamente desaparecido según medios
> 
> Se viene más guano en BABA?




En la pre apertura está bajando un 2%.
No es mucho, creo que lo más importante es ver los próximos días si retoma una senda alcista o se va para abajo definitivamente.

Yo llevo unas pocas compradas en la corrección que de momento voy a mantener, a ver que pasa.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Ene 2021)

Se está rompiendo un canal bajista que se inició en 2008 en las materias primas:


----------



## warlok (5 Ene 2021)

Enhorabuena por este hilo
Mis dieses


----------



## tramperoloco (5 Ene 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Se está rompiendo un canal bajista que se inició en 2008 en las materias primas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 533499



No sera debido al exceso de liquidez que busca activos sobrevendidos mas que a los fundamentales de ellos ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ene 2021)

Muy buena info edreamer. @gordinflas yo la pondría en los primeros posts


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> No sera debido al exceso de liquidez que busca activos sobrevendidos mas que a los fundamentales de ellos ?



Yo creo que va a ser la consecuencia de que tengamos un dolar débil para una temporada larga y además la demanda de ciertas materias primas va a aumentar si China sigue el ritmo de crecimiento y USA saca planes de infraestructuras bestias.

Parece que vamos a tener una subida sostenida durante años.


----------



## Bobesponjista (5 Ene 2021)

Igual alguien quiere mirar CHNR, China Natural Resources


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ene 2021)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Igual alguien quiere mirar CHNR, China Natural Resources



Pues si nos cuentas de ella y nos interesa, si


----------



## Alturron (6 Ene 2021)

Gran trabajo, me quito el sombrero, para un novato como yo tiene un gran valor que alguien me de directrices por donde empezar...


----------



## gordinflas (6 Ene 2021)

Actualizado el principal con las aportaciones de @eDreamer y @Muttley


----------



## nololeo (7 Ene 2021)

mis agradecimientos, lo sigo


----------



## gordinflas (11 Ene 2021)

Upeo y aprovecho para colar el hilo entre todos los de criptomonedas (pese a que hay otro subforo dedicado exclusivamente a criptomonedas) y Teslas. Quizá sirva a algún incauto que se haya quedado desplumado con el pacocalipsis bitcoinero.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Ene 2021)

No se podía saber lo del Bitcoin

Capitán A Posteriori

(Sinceramente creo que aún hara nuevos maximos porque creo que aún queda mucha gente con ganas de ludopatía)


----------



## gordinflas (11 Ene 2021)

Ya no es tanto el tema de que vaya a subir o no... Es el tema de que las cryptos son una montaña rusa con una volatilidad de espanto y que incluso si tienes una convicción absoluta de que el valor va a subir es muy fácil perder. Te pueden barrer el stop, puedes empezar a hacer pacotrading y perder con las comisiones (que no olvidemos que comprar y vender Bitcoin no es gratis, ni siquiera si lo tienes en tu propia wallet), puedes caer en el agujero y empezar a comprar shitcoins aún más volátiles que el propio Bitcoin... Definitivamente no es algo en lo que debería operar una persona sin unos mínimos conocimientos de finanzas.


----------



## arandel (12 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Demasiado superficiales y simplificados. Ha cambiado el estilo para apelar a un público más amplio y ser más divulgativo. Que no lo veo mal, el tío tiene que ganarse la vida y con estos vídeos también hace publicidad de su fondo... pero los vídeos nuevos no sirven para invertir.



Vi hace tiempo el que hace comparativo de alquilar vs compra de inmueble. La verdad que nadie te dice cosas que el comenta cuando compras y todo el mundo da por sentado que alquilar es tirar dinero y no es tan así.
Le sigo al chaval también de hace un tiempo y mucha razón con lo de los vídeos. Alguno llega a ser clickbait de los nuevos , los antiguos tienen mucha más info.


----------



## mrbobby13 (17 Ene 2021)

Hola,

Cubriendo el modelo D6 tengo un par de dudas. Morses Club es una entidad financiera? sería emisor 300? Qiwi también? Cómo sabemos qué acciones tienen derecho a voto?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## gordinflas (18 Ene 2021)

mrbobby13 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Cubriendo el modelo D6 tengo un par de dudas. Morses Club es una entidad financiera? sería emisor 300? Qiwi también? Cómo sabemos qué acciones tienen derecho a voto?
> 
> Gracias de antemano!



Las dos son entidades financieras, sí.

Para saber si las acciones tienen derecho a voto puedes consultarlo en el informe anual. Por lo general, si tienes acciones ordinarias, casi siempre tienes derecho a voto 1:1 (1 acción = 1 voto). Los ADRs, GDRs y productos parecidos por lo general no tienen derecho de voto (aunque a la práctica muchas empresas te dejan ir a votar igual).


----------



## el loco babulia (20 Ene 2021)

Boss


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Feb 2021)

Tengo pendiente escribir por aquí sobre materias primas pero requiere sacar tiempo para escribir algo decente. Mientras tanto os voy a hablar de un tren que está a punto de salir: URANIO.

La tesis de inversión ese sencilla, el uranio era un sector dado por muerto, se ha dejado de invertir capex en exploración y desarrollo y el precio del uranio no ha parado de bajar desde entonces, incluso minas activas han tenido que dejar de producir. Ahora resulta que la demanda se va a incrementar por centrales que se les alarga la vida y nuevos reactores en construcción con lo que el precio subirá.

Evidentemente no soy el unico que lo ha visto venir y el sector lleva caliente desde principios de diciembre con noticias. Si queréis entrar a algún valor abrid pequeña posición y midiendo el timing para pillarlas en algún bajadón de los que meten estos chicharros de baja capitalización.

Os pego mi cartera con el % de inversión que llevo en cada una:


Anfield Energy Inc0,64%​Centrus Energy0,53%​Denison Mines0,88%​Energy Fuels Inc0,77%​Global Atomic1,71%​International Consolidated Uranium0,57%​Lightbride Corp1,56%​Nextgen Energy0,76%​Plateau1,19%​UEX0,69%​UR Energy0,69%​Western Uranium & Vanadium0,95%​Total general10,94%​


----------



## Beto (7 Mar 2021)

Gracias por todo el esfuerzo. Los ultranovatos como yo lo agradecemos


----------



## the lord of the bricks (7 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Comencé con una cuenta paco que me abrieron mis padres en ING
> 
> Luego en 2012 o por ahí descubrí a Gregorio por casualidad. Lo demás ha sido muy progresivo, no ha habido ningún momento en el que haya pegado un salto.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus análisis.

Para burbuja buena, la de los máster de profesorado de secundaria.


----------



## gordinflas (7 Mar 2021)

the lord of the bricks dijo:


> Gracias por tus análisis.
> 
> Para burbuja buena, la de los máster de profesorado de secundaria.



Y que lo digas. Si vieras la mierda que nos obligan a hacer...

Pero uno tiene que trabajar y desde que me echaron en mayo 2020 de mi curro que no hay nada de lo mío. Parece que en este país va de volverse funci o emigrar... Y sinceramente, después de estar de prácticas casi 2 meses, me parece más cómodo ser funci


----------



## ragnarok777 (8 Mar 2021)

Buen hilo


----------



## Cormac (8 Mar 2021)

Gracias por el curro.


----------



## raslghul (10 Mar 2021)

Buenos días,
este es mi primer post y creo que es de recibo agradecer a todos los foreros,
en especial a los que dedicáis tiempo a compartir vuestro conocimiento.
Llevo autoformándome desde Octubre de 2020 por otros canales.
Recordaba Burbuja.info de la crisis del 2008 pero no decidí apuntarme hasta este año.
Ha sido una buena decisión ya que me ha permitido ampliar conocimiento estos 3 meses.
Tengo que decir que este hilo que has creado me ha animado ya que me confirma que voy por buen camino
en mi aprendizaje.

¿Mi primera acción? Mongolian. (incluso me puse a recorrer la autopista con Google Earth 
para ver si circulaban camiones )

Muchas gracias por compartir tu conocimiento.
Espero poder compartir algo útil pronto, aunque de momento leer, oir y aprender.


gordinflas dijo:


> Si encontráis algo interesante, por favor, compartirlo


----------



## hortera (10 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues dicho y hecho. Debido al alto interés que está despertando este tipo de inversión en el foro creo que estaría bien tenerlo todo centralizado en un solo sitio en vez de discutir sobre el tema en hilos de carteras personales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no recuerdo cuando, pero en torno al principio de la pandemia, le pregunté a Gordinflas por la empresa Catalana Occidente, me dijo que era una empresa excelente y le metí poquito por desgracia, estaba a 17 €, hoy esta acción ha tocado los 34€, quiero agradecer a este forero su ayuda y dejarlo por escrito para que veáis que en el mercado continuo hay chicharros premium con los que tambien os podíais haber hecho ricos.


----------



## Jugagas (10 Mar 2021)

A quien le pueda interesar


----------



## jesus88 (10 Mar 2021)

hortera dijo:


> no recuerdo cuando, pero en torno al principio de la pandemia, le pregunté a Gordinflas por la empresa Catalana Occidente, me dijo que era una empresa excelente y le metí poquito por desgracia, estaba a 17 €, hoy esta acción ha tocado los 34€, quiero agradecer a este forero su ayuda y dejarlo por escrito para que veáis que en el mercado continuo hay chicharros premium con los que tambien os podíais haber hecho ricos.



yo inverti 20.000 euros a 16,70.


----------



## aquilaris (23 Mar 2021)

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre acciones a largo plazo y a medio? Por ejemplo, en el directo de Momentum Financial, goldgod hablaba de Bayer para mantener en torno a 2-3 años. Yo diría que eso es una acción a medio. Una acción a largo, para mí, es una con un horizonte a 20 años o más, es decir, que se piensa de entrada que jamás se va a vender (repito, de entrada). Una cocacola, J&J o cosas así.


----------



## gordinflas (23 Mar 2021)

aquilaris dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre acciones a largo plazo y a medio? Por ejemplo, en el directo de Momentum Financial, goldgod hablaba de Bayer para mantener en torno a 2-3 años. Yo diría que eso es una acción a medio. Una acción a largo, para mí, es una con un horizonte a 20 años o más, es decir, que se piensa de entrada que jamás se va a vender (repito, de entrada). Una cocacola, J&J o cosas así.



Yo pienso lo mismo que tú... Para mi largo plazo es 15 años mínimo y en la mayoría de casos hay que entrar pensando que vas a estar dentro para siempre.

Conociendo a Goldgod apostaría a que tuvo un lapsus y quiso decir que esparaba que Bayer se recuperara en 2-3 años o que Bayer es para largo plazo pero él la va a mantener a medio o algo así. Goldgod es bastante pollavieja a la hora de invertir (como yo  ).


----------



## gatosaurio (10 Abr 2021)

@gordinflas Muchísimas gracias por la aportación, eres de los que hace grande al foro.
Me surgen un par de dudas sobre tu post inicial.
Respecto a los screeners, stockopedia pide la tarjeta de crédito para el free trial. ¿Tu das una tarjeta y luego cancelas? ¿Es algo que haya cambiado recientemente o me estoy perdiendo algo?
Otra pregunta de novato... ¿Qué método usas para importar los números a excel si lo que tienes es la memoria anual en pdf? Estoy probando cosillas pero al haber tanta disparidad en los formatos lo que funciona para una empresa es un desastre para otras.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> @gordinflas Muchísimas gracias por la aportación, eres de los que hace grande al foro.
> Me surgen un par de dudas sobre tu post inicial.
> Respecto a los screeners, stockopedia pide la tarjeta de crédito para el free trial. ¿Tu das una tarjeta y luego cancelas? ¿Es algo que haya cambiado recientemente o me estoy perdiendo algo?
> Otra pregunta de novato... ¿Qué método usas para importar los números a excel si lo que tienes es la memoria anual en pdf? Estoy probando cosillas pero al haber tanta disparidad en los formatos lo que funciona para una empresa es un desastre para otras.



Antes no te pedían tarjeta, desde hace un par de meses que sí que lo hacen... Tengo un amigo que también invierte y que tiene la opción de hacerse tarjetas virtuales con Revolut. Va creando cuentas cada dos semanas y las compartimos.

Y no uso Excel... Stockopedia tiene unas tablas que ya te lo ponen todo en un formato bastante agradable a la vista: 




También te dan un resumen de lo que hace la empresa, nombres y edades de los directivos, cuando empezó a cotizar la empresa, año de creación, empresa que audita los resultados, noticias... Todo lo que puedas necesitar y más. Es una buena herramienta, ahorra muchísimo tiempo.


----------



## gatosaurio (10 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Antes no te pedían tarjeta, desde hace un par de meses que sí que lo hacen... Tengo un amigo que también invierte y que tiene la opción de hacerse tarjetas virtuales con Revolut. Va creando cuentas cada dos semanas y las compartimos.
> 
> Y no uso Excel... Stockopedia tiene unas tablas que ya te lo ponen todo en un formato bastante agradable a la vista:
> 
> ...



Genial, parece una buena opción. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Waterman (10 Abr 2021)

Buen hilo. La inversion en bolsa ahora mismo es de lo poco que hace que los ahorros no se los coma la inflacion, el problema es meter dinero y que te comas un crack como el que hubo el marzo pasado, igual prefiero perder el ipc que me de un ataque al corazon...

Yo ahora mismo de las empresas españolas no me fio nada, preferiria invertir en empresas americanas, pero ahi entra en juego el cambio euro/dolar... aunque creo que las tecnologicas pueden explotar en cualquier momento de la misma forma que lo hicieron hace 20 años, que parece que ya nadie se acuerda de eso.


----------



## Lambo2019 (7 May 2021)

+1


----------



## Nefersen (8 May 2021)

Gran hilo, Gordi. Se ve que tienes dotes para la enseñanza, porque lo explicas todo muy claro.

Una pregunta: Este tipo de empresas pequeñas como la que pones de ejemplo, ¿no corren el riesgo de que cuando quieras vender no haya compradores?

Un inciso: con la página que gasta el chino, yo saldría huyendo sin necesidad de analizarla tanto. Tener una página así en 2021 es estar un poco loco. Hasta la página de Heavens Gate parece más actual.

Heaven's Gate - How and When It May Be Entered


----------



## gordinflas (8 May 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> Gran hilo, Gordi. Se ve que tienes dotes para la enseñanza, porque lo explicas todo muy claro.
> 
> Una pregunta: Este tipo de empresas pequeñas como la que pones de ejemplo, ¿no corren el riesgo de que cuando quieras vender no haya compradores?
> 
> ...



En los volúmenes que manejamos los minoritarios casi siempre se puede comprar y vender sin problema. Son empresas "pequeñas" para lo que sería la bolsa pero capitalizan millones. Si no se puede dejas la orden colgando y ya se va a vender. La gente se estresa cuando sus acciones no se venden 10 minutos después de poner la orden pero luego se pueden pasar meses esperando que alguien les compre el piso de sus padres...

Y lo de la página... Esta empresa era un ejemplo, no la llevo y hace meses que no la miro  Pero esto es la página web que les obligan a tener por ley, la de las tiendas es mucho mejor. Que no gasten dinero en algo que no contribuye para nada en su negocio no me parece mal, la verdad.


----------



## Nefersen (8 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> En los volúmenes que manejamos los minoritarios casi siempre se puede comprar y vender sin problema. Son empresas "pequeñas" para lo que sería la bolsa pero capitalizan millones. Si no se puede dejas la orden colgando y ya se va a vender. La gente se estresa cuando sus acciones no se venden 10 minutos después de poner la orden pero luego se pueden pasar meses esperando que alguien les compre el piso de sus padres...
> 
> Y lo de la página... Esta empresa era un ejemplo, no la llevo y hace meses que no la miro  Pero esto es la página web que les obligan a tener por ley, la de las tiendas es mucho mejor. Que no gasten dinero en algo que no contribuye para nada en su negocio no me parece mal, la verdad.



Hombre, no es que gasten una fortuna en su web, pero cualquier chaval por 10 euros usando una plantilla te hace algo más decente. ¿Qué pasa con la imagen corporativa ante inversores que, como tú, consultan esa página?


----------



## aquilaris (9 May 2021)

Pues perdone hustec, mi memoria me falló y pensé que habías mencionado 2/3 años de horizonte para Bayer. 

De todas maneras, a PER 20 con un dividendo del 7/8% sobre la inversión inicial... Yo seguiría ahí. Es una empresa a la que todavía no he entré (estuve a punto esta semana de entrar a 52).

Respecto a mi cartera a largo, esta semana entré en Lockheed Martin. Compré General Dynamics hace medio año y es la mejor acción de mi cartera (tengo muy poca experiencia, todo sea dicho), Lockheed me parece una acción parecida. Un dividendo razonable con un crecimiento constante, son empresas con barreras de entrada muy fuertes y a muy buen PER. GD tiene fábricas por toda Europa y está muy diversificada. LMT es una buena acción para meterse también en el tema aeroespacial.


----------



## Manolito-14 (29 May 2021)

Una preguntita, 
como miráis si una empresa ha hecho ampliaciones o ha recomprado acciones? 
Yo suelo usar morningstar(hay una opción mejor?)...hay un apartado donde pone "num. Medio de acciones en circulación"
Para mí eso sería la forma de saberlo ...pero por ejemplo en kaspi pone 2018-156M acc.
2019-189M acc.
2020-194M acc.
Por lo que entiendo que hacen ampliaciones
Pero luego en la tabla de cash flows veo que en "acciones ordinarias emitidas" pone 0 en todos los años excepto en 2018 que pone -75.287....por lo que me da a entender que ese año recompraron acciones.
He puesto el ejemplo de kaspi por poner. Pero vaya ..veo datos que no me concuerdan en ese sentido en muchas empresas. 
Si algún tiene tiempo para aclararmelo pues se lo agradecería. Graciaaaaas

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (30 May 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Una preguntita,
> como miráis si una empresa ha hecho ampliaciones o ha recomprado acciones?
> Yo suelo usar morningstar(hay una opción mejor?)...hay un apartado donde pone "num. Medio de acciones en circulación"
> Para mí eso sería la forma de saberlo ...pero por ejemplo en kaspi pone 2018-156M acc.
> ...



Las webs tipo Morningstar a veces fallan... 

En el informe anual lo puedes ver fácil. Siempre hay un apartado que pone "shares outstanding" o algo así. Comparas los informes anuales actuales con los de hace 5 o 10 años y ahí lo tienes.

En los informes anuales también te explican por qué han ampliado capital. Lo bueno de los mercados regulados comparado con los desregulados (p.e. criptomonedas) es que en los regulados la entidad supervisora correspondiente obliga a las empresas a informar de todo.

En Kaspi creo que ampliarion capital para salir a cotizar en Londres (lo digo de memoria). Si es así estaríamos hablando de una ampliación de capital "inevitable" y de las que seguramente no se van a repetir en el futuro. No es como en otras empresas que las usan de forma sistemática...


----------



## runik (6 Ago 2021)

Por casualidad alguien tendrá los vídeos del canal de Estebaranz de antes de 2018? se ve que ha borrado la mayoría de ellos, porque de hecho había una página que recopilaba lo más interesantes y la mayoría ya están los links rotos y no aparecen en su canal, me imagino que los recocinaría para su curso y los sacaría de youtube. Algunos tenían muy buena pinta: Recopilación vídeos formativos "El Arte de Invertir"


----------



## gordinflas (23 Ago 2021)

Actualizado el mensaje principal para mencionar el screener de TIKR. Ha mejorado muchísimo los últimos meses y ahora da mucha más información que la mayoría de screeners de pago.


----------



## gordinflas (23 Ago 2021)

runik dijo:


> Por casualidad alguien tendrá los vídeos del canal de Estebaranz de antes de 2018? se ve que ha borrado la mayoría de ellos, porque de hecho había una página que recopilaba lo más interesantes y la mayoría ya están los links rotos y no aparecen en su canal, me imagino que los recocinaría para su curso y los sacaría de youtube. Algunos tenían muy buena pinta: Recopilación vídeos formativos "El Arte de Invertir"



+1, interesa


----------



## gatosaurio (23 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Actualizado el mensaje principal para mencionar el screener de TIKR. Ha mejorado muchísimo los últimos meses y ahora da mucha más información que la mayoría de screeners de pago.



Muy bueno. No me extrañaría que lo hicieran de pago en un futuro cercano


----------



## Malus (25 Ago 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Muy bueno. No me extrañaría que lo hicieran de pago en un futuro cercano



Pues ya están a ello. Me llegó hoy una encuesta de ellos sobre un posible paso a un modelo freemiun.


----------



## kerberos (26 Ago 2021)

Bestial hilo @gordinflas.
Me subo al carro. Para aprender humildemente


----------



## Efraim (5 Sep 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Muy bueno. No me extrañaría que lo hicieran de pago en un futuro cercano



Es la estrategia de los que regalan caramelos con droja en la puerta de los colegios: primero te vician y luego te la venden.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (14 Feb 2022)

Arriba este hilo, no lo conocia y tiene bastante buena info.


----------



## Hadelbosc (23 Oct 2022)

Justo lo que necesitaba, mil gracias @gordinflas


----------



## mmm (23 Oct 2022)

Entonces, como resumen, dónde meter 1000€ y que valgan 100000€ en 3 años?


----------



## Ibn Sina (31 Oct 2022)

Gracias @gordinflas. He empezado recientemente y tus hilos han sido de gran ayuda.



gordinflas dijo:


> Antes no te pedían tarjeta, desde hace un par de meses que sí que lo hacen... Tengo un amigo que también invierte y que tiene la opción de hacerse tarjetas virtuales con Revolut. Va creando cuentas cada dos semanas y las compartimos.
> 
> Y no uso Excel... Stockopedia tiene unas tablas que ya te lo ponen todo en un formato bastante agradable a la vista:
> 
> ...



¿Todavía sigue funcionando el método que indicas para Stockopedia? ¿A la hora de registrarte con una nueva tarjeta cambias también el nombre y los apellidos? Tengo una cuenta BBVA que permite crear y dar de baja tarjetas virtuales sin coste y pensaba hacer algo parecido.

Hay algo que me llama la atención de Stockopedia y es una de las razones por las que quería apuntarme, el StockRank. Creo que puede ser útil a la hora de encontrar buenas acciones. ¿Lo has llegado a emplear?¿Que tal funciona? Tengo entendido que se pueden conseguir muy buenas rentabilidades, pero no sé si será simplemente marketing.

Otra cosa que me ha llamado la atención de tu post inicial es que no comentas nada del cálculo de valor intrínseco de la compañía con DFC. ¿No lo empleas? ¿Sólo empleas ratios para valorar una empresa?

Respecto a los screeners yo he empleado el de Yahoo Finance que también es gratuito y tiene 143964 empresas entre todos los países (similar al de Financial Times). Hice una comparación con el de Stockopedia en el número de empresas existentes (seleccionando a la hora de registrarme todos los países trae unas 37000 empresas) y no tiene nada que envidiarle (el número de empresas es similar para los mismos países). Entiendo que cuando te refieres a que son muchísimo mejores los de pago es porque las acciones encontradas se adaptan mejor a los filtros empleados y no por la cantidad de acciones, ¿verdad?

Por último, aprovecho para comentar que he encontrado una página web llamada roic.ai en la que se puede obtener +30 años de estados financieros. Funciona de manera gratuita para empresas estadounidenses, para el resto del mundo seria de pago (9€/mes). Es bastante más económica que otros terminales, pero no tiene screener. No obstante, para las acciones de EEUU está bastante bien.


----------



## gordinflas (1 Nov 2022)

Ibn Sina dijo:


> Gracias @gordinflas. He empezado recientemente y tus hilos han sido de gran ayuda.
> 
> ¿Todavía sigue funcionando el método que indicas para Stockopedia? ¿A la hora de registrarte con una nueva tarjeta cambias también el nombre y los apellidos? Tengo una cuenta BBVA que permite crear y dar de baja tarjetas virtuales sin coste y pensaba hacer algo parecido.
> 
> Hay algo que me llama la atención de Stockopedia y es una de las razones por las que quería apuntarme, el StockRank. Creo que puede ser útil a la hora de encontrar buenas acciones. ¿Lo has llegado a emplear?¿Que tal funciona? Tengo entendido que se pueden conseguir muy buenas rentabilidades, pero no sé si será simplemente marketing.



Si, el truco de Stockopedia sigue funcionando. TIKR se ha vuelto de pago y la verdad que la interfaz dejaba bastante que desear incluso cuando era gratis.

El StockRank es útil hasta cierto punto. Es muy sólido a nivel estadístico, la propia web explica como están hechos y las fuentes que hay detrás, con papers científicos de gente que en su día hizo análisis de datos para extraer los factores que superaban al mercado consistentemente y que estaban asociados a teorías de inversores que superaban al mercado consistentemente. El value investing, invertir en calidad y todo eso viene de aquí, no es algo etéreo que se haya inventado un gurú.

Su problema es el de todas las cosas 100% cuantitativas: solo funciona de forma consistente con muestras muy grandes (o sea, si te creases tu propio pseudo-ETF con cientos de empresas en vez de hacer stock picking) y no ve lo cualitativo. Te puede dar empresas estadísticamente baratas, pero no verá que quizá una empresa gasista está barata porque estamos en un superciclo del gas y que el mercado la infravalora por eso (que el mercado tenga razón o no es otra historia).

Yo para filtrar suelo usar el que solo mezcla el factor valor y el factor calidad. Ignoro el momentum, las tendencias funcionan en períodos de tiempo entre 6 y 18 meses y mi horizonte de inversión medioplacista es un pelín más largo. También meto otros parámetros, por ejemplo que la empresa no diluya más del 2% anual (CAGR 5y) y que aparezca en varios screens predeterminados de la página.



Ibn Sina dijo:


> Respecto a los screeners yo he empleado el de Yahoo Finance que también es gratuito y tiene 143964 empresas entre todos los países (similar al de Financial Times). Hice una comparación con el de Stockopedia en el número de empresas existentes (seleccionando a la hora de registrarme todos los países trae unas 37000 empresas) y no tiene nada que envidiarle (el número de empresas es similar para los mismos países). Entiendo que cuando te refieres a que son muchísimo mejores los de pago es porque las acciones encontradas se adaptan mejor a los filtros empleados y no por la cantidad de acciones, ¿verdad?



Son mejores porque tienen menos errores en los datos, puedes poner más filtros y te dan más información. No los conozco todos, pero sé que Yahoo Finance en particular la caga mucho con los cambios de moneda. Si solo miras las empresas americanas trilladas de siempre no tendrás problema, si miras una small cap pakistaní que no conoce ni la madre de su fundador o productos sintéticos que replican acciones pero que no son exactamente acciones (véanse los GDR o los ADR, en los que he invertido bastante) a lo mejor se equivoca. Lo mismo digo si es una empresa que acaba de ampliar capital, o una empresa que ha hecho un split o contrasplit, una empresa que hace poco que ha salido a cotizar... No son muchos errores al final, pero si eres exigente con tus parámetros y buscas muchas empresas al final te los acabas encontrando sí o sí.



Ibn Sina dijo:


> Por último, aprovecho para comentar que he encontrado una página web llamada roic.ai en la que se puede obtener +30 años de estados financieros. Funciona de manera gratuita para empresas estadounidenses, para el resto del mundo seria de pago (9€/mes). Es bastante más económica que otros terminales, pero no tiene screener. No obstante, para las acciones de EEUU está bastante bien.



No lo conozco, pero para analizar las contabilidades las herramientas no son demasiado útiles por sí mismas. El histórico es un trabajo cualitativo, las contabilidades históricas las tendrás que acabar rascando en los informes anuales sí o sí. Las contabilidades resumidas están bien pero al final no te dan la información que te puede dar una nota en el pie de página o el comentario del CEO. El resumen de los últimos 5-10 años que te dan los screeners tipo Stockopedia (también está Gurufocus, que hace exactamente lo mismo que Stockopedia pero no me gusta la interfaz y no se si se puede usar el truco de las tarjetas igual) ya sirven para eso. Para comprobar la trayectoria histórico solo necesitas ver la contabilidad de años clave: 2008-2009 en empresas americanas, 2016-2017 en empresas inglesas, 2012 en empresas del sur de Europa, luego hay años en los que solo hay crisis en algunos sectores exclusivos...


----------

